# For ALL Those We Loved And Lost in 2009



## Flashy

[align=center]*For Those We Loved and Lost 2009*[/align]In 2009 many members of the forum suffered losses of beloved pets. This thread is for all of those animals.

As a forum we lost 202 bunnies, which is roughly four a week. In 2008 we lost 164, which is slightly more than 3 bunnies a week. Unfortunately, therefore, the list of bunnies we lost is hugely longer this year, than last.

The bunnies we lost were:

-~*Midnight Moon*~âs Natalie
-~*Midnight Moon*~âs Plenilune
-Atorres61472âs Zin
-aurora369âs Sekura
-aurora369âs Zeke
-Basilâs Basil
-Beccaâs Jessica
-birdloverâs Tinkerbell
-Blaze_Amitaâs Bo
-Blaze_Amitaâs Cater
-Blaze_Amitaâs Dubbs
-Blaze_Amitaâs Ears
-Blaze_Amitaâs Snuggles
-BSARâs Autumn
-bunnymommy76âs Pidge
-Camarieâs Gizmo
-Camarieâs Stormy
-Cherâs Jaden
-CKGSâs Abby
-CKGSâs Binx
-CKGSâs Kate
-Coniglioâs Koga
-DazyDaizeeâs Wally
-Dinkys Momâs Dinky
-EdieRabbitsMomâs Edie
-edwinf8936âs Mini
-Elf Mommyâs Elf
-emilyasbâs Earless Bun
-Eveâs Rodney
-evibugzâs Cuddles
-Fancy77âs Holly
-Fancy77âs Lucy
-Fancy77âs Trixie
-fffarmergirlâs Angora Doe
-Flashâs Flash
-Flashyâs Summer
-Flashyâs Tilly
-FlopsnWillsâ Charlie
-Flopsyâs Fluffy
-fluffy bunniesâ Sandy
-fuzz16âs Dalton
-gentle giantsâ Sweetheart
-gentle giantsâ Hope
-gingers_giantsâ Emmy
-gingers_giantsâ Gretchen
-gingers_giantsâ Mister Moo
-gingers_giantsâ Misty
-Glennâs Hornsby
-GoinbacktoCaliâs Dodge
-GoodBunnyâs Dooley
-hailiejadeâs Beau
-Happi Bunâs Dewey
-hartleybunâs Hartley
-Hawkertingerâs Bubba
-Hayley411âs Sherbert
-hok9âs Bella
-HoneyPotâs Charlie
-ilovetoeatchocolateâs Hope
-irishlopsâ Bubble
-irishlopsâ Squeak
-irishlopsâ Wriggle
-Ivoryâs Ivory
-james wallerâs Red
-jbruleâs Houdini
-JenniferCameronâs Caramel
-Kamaorâs Kirby
-katattackâs Benji
-killertheturtleâs Bruce Wayne
-kirst3bunsâ Penny
-kirsterz09âs Truffle
-KookieKingâs Zell
-Kooldanny64âs Fluffy
-Korr_and_Sophieâs Sean
-kweenkylieâs Boofa
-kweenkylieâs Bubby
-kweenkylieâs JoJo
-kweenkylieâs Jojo and Junior's first litter
-kweenkylieâs Jojo and Junior's second litter
-kweenkylieâs Jojo and Junior's third litter
-kweenkylieâs Jojo's biggest baby
-kweenkylieâs Junior
-kweenkylieâs Mickey
-kweenkylieâs Minnie
-kweenkylieâs Muffin
-kweenkylieâs Muffin and Tubby's first litter
-kweenkylieâs Porka
-kweenkylieâs Smokey Jo
-kweenkylieâs Tootsie
-kweenkylieâs Tubby
-Leland1âs Baby
-Leland1âs Blue
-littlemisslacieâs Reese
-lloorrenâs Sugar
-lordbobbaâs Copper
-lordbobbaâs Duke
-lordbobbaâs Little Bear
-lordbobbaâs Peter
-LOWAPBs and Kris Wabbitsâ Fluffy
-LOWAPBs and Kris Wabbitsâ Monsters
-lucylocket's friendâs Bean
-LucysMommyâs Lucy
-Luv-bunnizâs Casper
-Luvmyzoocrewâs Sooty
-MagnoliaDeeâs Jacub
-maherwomanâs Cuddles
-maherwomanâs Flower
-maherwomanâs SweetPea
-maherwomanâs Trixie
-Malexisâ Grasshopper
-marnarojasâ Mr. Bun
-melâs Bun Bun
-mgs926âs Miss Figaro
-Michaelaâs Bubbles
-momof2bunsâ Abby
-MousQweneâs Luna
-MousQwene and Orgrathâs Rorschach
-MrHobbsMissBâs Abby
-MrHobbsMissBâs Joy
-MrHobbsMissBâs Luv
-MyBabyBunniesâ Naomi
-myheartâs Luna
-myia09âs Pinball
-Nancy McClellandâs Bonnie
-Nancy McClellandâs Lilly
-Nancy McClellandâs Ted
-nicolevinsâ Fred
-nicolevinsâ George
-NZminilopsâ Sakura
-Ofelia's Rupert
-Orchidâs Dougal
-Orchidâs Simon
-pappy1264âs Carrot
-penguinsrxcoreâs Tai
-pepperdogâs Pepperdog
-pinksalamanderâs Archie
-Pippâs Radar
-pla725âs Gracie
-pla725âs Smitten
-plainjaneâs Baby Bunny
-pollyâs Dennis
-pollyâs Indy
-pollyâs Nibbler
-porrâs Chloe
-prince_and_thumperâs Milkshake
-queenadreenaâs Millie
-ra7751âs Bucky
-ra7751âs Chyna
-ra7751âs Danny
-RabbitLover94âs Oreo
-RaspberrySwirlâs Sebastian
-ratmomâs Oliver
-Revverressâs Noel
-RexLovablesâ Daizi
-Sabineâs Bobby
-sarahb0305âs bunny
-secuonoâs Fluff
-sha1Oly88âs Ash
-sha1Oly88âs Buffy
-shinji2004âs Charlie
-Skybunny11âs Apple
-Skybunny11âs Punky
-SouthernBunsâ Nita
-Sterling Lop Rabbitryâs Pepe 
-Strongheartâs Marley
-SunnyCaitâs Ben
-SunnyCaitâs What
-sweetroseâs Anntone
-SweetSassyâs Sassy
-Tam24927âs Holly
-Tam24927âs Honey
-Tam24927âs Rose
-Techturnedfarmerâs New Zealand Doe
-timetowasteâs Nemo
-TinysMomâs Aggie
-TinysMomâs Barry
-TinysMomâs Billy Sunny
-TinysMomâs GC
-TinysMomâs Girly Girl
-TinysMomâs Harley Quinn
-TinysMomâs Harriet
-TinysMomâs Harry
-TinysMomâs Isenstar (Izzy)- which one
-TinysMomâs Liberty
-TinysMomâs Marmalade
-TinysMomâs Matilda/Nancy
-TinysMomâs Meathead
-TinysMomâs Minnie Pearl
-TinysMomâs Miss Bea
-TinysMomâs Sapphira
-TinysMomâs Slade
-TinysMomâs Tio
-TK Bunniesâs Kali
-Wabbitdad12 and wabbitmom12âs Lil Blue
-Wabbitdad12 and wabbitmom12âs Mr. Muffin
-Wabbitdad12 and wabbitmom12âs Thumper
-werecatrisingâs Luna
-wordstoasongâs Pretzel
-yamaya17âs Smokey
-yamaya17âs Snowy
-yngmeaâs Misty
-zitromdâs Mooy
-Zouaveâs Poppy

To remember those bunnies I have been making a Tribute Video. Every single rabbit has been included in it. Due to the large number of bunnies to fit in, the video is rather long. In fact, its 16 minutes and 23 seconds long (itâs a bit of an epic). I had to debate as to whether to make it into two videos, rather than one, but decided on one in the end. If the general consensus is to split it into two, then I can do
that. 

I have to be honest, Iâm not as pleased with this video, as with the 2008 video, and that is down to trying not to lengthen the video at all, and also fit it with the music, so it is missing the âadded extrasâ the other one had. For that I am sorry. It also has some formatting issues that I have NO idea how to tackle, so for that I apologise too. Despite those, I do hope you feel it does your individual bunnies, and the bunnies in generally, justice.

_It's a bit complicated to watch because of the ads but you first need to click the red circle with the arrow in. On Mozilla this open a new tab, on IE this_ _opens a new window. You need to go back to the original tab or window and then click the now green circle with the arrow in. __This will then play the video._

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=EVM4IHG4



In addition to doing the video for the bunnies, I have also put together a small tribute for the other friends we lost last year. This is better off being watched full screen, if possible, to ensure all the writing can be read. Again, I hope you feel this has done your friends justice.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znHrCgtpflY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znHrCgtpflY[/ame]

Iâm sorry for all your losses.

Rest In Peace Friends.


----------



## hartleybun

thank you so much for this.:rose:

donna xx


----------



## pappy1264

What an amazing labor of love! Thank you so much for the time, and love you put into doing this. 

Seeing Carrot there hurt, but he is in very good company. So many lost........



Thank you again!:inlove:


----------



## nicolevins

That's really nice  

:tears2:
Made me cry though 

Great work, thanks for making it


----------



## Fancy77

Tracy It might just b me but every time I try to view the Megavideo link I am getting prompted to login...once I have done that I am getting prompted to enter all my information including my credit card...this I will not do. Would u have another way to view this video?? Thx Denise


----------



## Flashy

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Tracy It might just b me but every time I try to view the Megavideo link I am getting prompted to login...once I have done that I am getting prompted to enter all my information including my credit card...this I will not do. Would u have another way to view this video?? Thx Denise


Too flaming right you're not *grumbles at megavids*. I'm sorry its being a complete pain. I don't know why it's doing that. It doesn't seem to do it for anyone else and I've never had that appear. When you click the red arrow in the middle of the video it will open a new window of some sort (tab or full new window). Are you going back to the original window after that? The red arrow will then have turned green and the video should be viewable. I can only think maybe you're getting stuck on an advert page of some sort.

The only other way to view it would be for me to send it to you on a DVD.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! i am glad i watched this before putting my make up on, and i can verify it is near impossible to read the words through an eye full of tears. It was beautiful thank you very much for your hard work on this. I hope to NEVER ever be apart of any of your beautiful rainbow bridge videos again,lol. it is insane the amount of animals, rabbit and non rabbit furries that we have all lost this year. I am so sorry for everyone elses loss too. Again thank you for doing this video Flashy, Hugs


----------



## Blaze_Amita

taht was a lot of rabbits, wowo, and such a wonderful video. very good, now i've got to go clean myself back up to go feed my surviving 19. 
The one for the non rabbits was also very wonderful, i couldn't help but crying seeing either one. 

Magic, Bo, Dubbs, Ears, Cater and Snuggles are in very good company.


----------



## MikeScone

Good job on the video. Glad you could use the photos (I couldn't reply to your PM because the system said you had that turned off).


----------



## Flashy

Thank you so, so much for those pictures Mike, its' really appreciated  (and yes, I kept them on to do the video, and now its done I have turned them off again).


----------



## wabbitmom12

Thanks in advance, Flashy, for your labor of love. I'm not going to view it right now as I am heading out the door in a few, and don't want to spend the rest of the day crying . But I will later, to see my bunnies &everyone else's, and because tears are part of the healing process.


----------



## SweetSassy

The video is beautiful :cry4: You did a great job.


----------



## yngmea

I loved it!


----------



## Fancy77

*Flashy wrote: *


> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy It might just b me but every time I try to view the Megavideo link I am getting prompted to login...once I have done that I am getting prompted to enter all my information including my credit card...this I will not do. Would u have another way to view this video?? Thx Denise
> 
> 
> 
> Too flaming right you're not *grumbles at megavids*. I'm sorry its being a complete pain. I don't know why it's doing that. It doesn't seem to do it for anyone else and I've never had that appear. When you click the red arrow in the middle of the video it will open a new window of some sort (tab or full new window). Are you going back to the original window after that? The red arrow will then have turned green and the video should be viewable. I can only think maybe you're getting stuck on an advert page of some sort.
> 
> The only other way to view it would be for me to send it to you on a DVD.
Click to expand...

I have tried it 2 times now, once on firefox and once on Explorer. Same thing happens...I X out of the stuff it prompts me to do when I hit the credit card one. Then go back to the original page...but no green coloring...nothing has changed. I then X out of that and start over from your thread link. 

Oh gosh u dont have to send it to me via DVD (is it possible to like it to youtube...or is that too hard or too much work)


*runs off to try the link again*


----------



## sha10ly88

Beautifully done... Gosh. Ever since i lost all my rabbits, I didnt step in here again... but i just had to this time.


----------



## Flashy

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy It might just b me but every time I try to view the Megavideo link I am getting prompted to login...once I have done that I am getting prompted to enter all my information including my credit card...this I will not do. Would u have another way to view this video?? Thx Denise
> 
> 
> 
> Too flaming right you're not *grumbles at megavids*. I'm sorry its being a complete pain. I don't know why it's doing that. It doesn't seem to do it for anyone else and I've never had that appear. When you click the red arrow in the middle of the video it will open a new window of some sort (tab or full new window). Are you going back to the original window after that? The red arrow will then have turned green and the video should be viewable. I can only think maybe you're getting stuck on an advert page of some sort.
> 
> The only other way to view it would be for me to send it to you on a DVD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have tried it 2 times now, once on firefox and once on Explorer. Same thing happens...I X out of the stuff it prompts me to do when I hit the credit card one. Then go back to the original page...but no green coloring...nothing has changed. I then X out of that and start over from your thread link.
> 
> Oh gosh u dont have to send it to me via DVD (is it possible to like it to youtube...or is that too hard or too much work)
> 
> 
> *runs off to try the link again*
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, its far too long for youtube, plus it would have to be silent because I don't think these tunes are allowed on there.

Instead of 'x'ing out, try just going back to the original page and leaving the second one open. I'm sorry it's giving you a headache 

If you're ok giving me your address (or maybe a kind and willing mod) then I'm happy to get a copy to you. I sent one to angieluv last time because she couldn't view it and am happy to do so if you are happy for me to do so.


----------



## MikeScone

*Fancy77 wrote:*


> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy It might just b me but every time I try to view the Megavideo link I am getting prompted to login...once I have done that I am getting prompted to enter all my information including my credit card...this I will not do. Would u have another way to view this video?? Thx Denise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have tried it 2 times now, once on firefox and once on Explorer. Same thing happens...I X out of the stuff it prompts me to do when I hit the credit card one. Then go back to the original page...but no green coloring...nothing has changed. I then X out of that and start over from your thread link.
Click to expand...

I ran into that too, but that happened when I clicked on the SD or HD button or something like that. 

Click on_ the red circle with the right-facing triangle_ in the middle of the control thing. You'll get an ad for some work-at-home nonsense or who knows what in another tab/window. Close out of that - I got an "error" saying, "I really can make you rich, do you really want to leave?", just click OK or whatever (NOT "cancel"), close that tab or window, go back to the original tab or window and you'll discover the red circle has become green. Click on it again, and the video starts. 

At least, that's how it worked for me - your mileage may vary.


----------



## Fancy77

Praise Jesus!!!! I got it to work...OMG and it is sooo wonderful Tracy You did a fantastic Job!!!! THX SO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## Flashy

I'm glad you got it to work.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Tracy what a wonderful job done!!


----------



## wordstoasong

Thank you for such a beautiful tribute to our loved ones. I'd like to add that our last sled dog team member, was put to sleep on May 4th, 2009 after a long and beautiful life. Sequin was the last of our only team, and due to a cancer lump that affected her overies(?) and it was not going away, it was her time to join the other team members at the bridge.

Thank you. It made me smile (and cry) about my girl.


----------



## GoinBackToCali

Awww.. ty so much for including Dodgey..


----------



## Boz

This is so nice of you!!


----------



## Kamaor

Thank you for doing such a tremendous job on this what a labor of love. How sad we lost so many of our furry friends this year. Hopefully 2010 will be the year of the rabbit and the video will only be 3 minutes long next time.
We miss Kirby every day 
Thanks again Flashy
Karen


----------



## Happi Bun

So much time and love was obviously put into the video. 
It was absolutely beautiful, thank you so much for putting this together for all of us!

:hug:


----------



## ratmom

Thank you so much for doing this and all the work you went through to put it together. I was so surprised to see this, the video was touching. I'm so sorry for everyone's losses last year I just lost one bun, but he was my first and it killed me I couldn't imagine losing more than one like some of you did Thank you again


----------



## DeniseJP

Beautiful tribute to those loved and lost and remembered...

The life in all their eyes lets me know they live on, even though they are not here.

When I saw Liberty's page I cried - I lost my 7 year old rescue Belgian draft mare back on February 24, 2004 and she was named Liberty...that brought back memories for me but a pretty photo to remember her by.

Denise


----------



## Elf Mommy

I can't watch it, yet... I want to, but I know I'll spend at least a day in tears afterward. I will be watching it this weekend. Thank you again for doing this!!!!


----------



## TinysMom

I only watched a bit of it and I had to stop - I was having too hard a time - not as much as my bunnies but some of my other favorites. 

Minda - I lost it when I saw Elf - I watched a bit more - but was crying so hard I had to stop a minute or so afterwards....

I also cried at others too - but I think at that point - I just couldn't handle any more.


----------



## timetowaste

oh my gosh......stunning video........what a sad year....


----------



## mistyjr

Best of Luck to ya of ya'll


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

That was fantastic. 
Tear-jerking, but very well done. 

Great job on the videos, Flashy! 

Emily


----------



## cheryl

So many beautiful bunnies....

The video was wonderful Tracy..


----------



## ratmom

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I only watched a bit of it and I had to stop - I was having too hard a time - not as much as my bunnies but some of my other favorites.


My heart sank when I kept seeing your name tinysmom my heart goes out to you and everyone else.


----------



## Maureen Las

The mega video site says that video is not available today : I couldn't watch it yesterday :?

Idid watch the youtube video this AM which had 3 of my little ones in it (I didn't lose a rabbit this year.)

IT is very touching and very well done. I am so glad that they are remembered

Thanks so much Tracy :hug:

It must have taken an enormous amouint of time to do these videos and get all theanimals 
Thank you so much !!!

Maureen


----------



## Flashy

I just replied to your e-mail Maureen  Sorry about the link issue. My bad.


----------



## Maureen Las

I just watched it :bigtears:

It is very very well done and Mike's photos are also wonderful 
it is alsovery sad to watch;I did not realize the number of losses untilI watched this and saw each and every little face and name that is gone. 

I hope that we have a better year next year with our rabbits. 

Tracy you did an absolutely phenomenal job oftaking on this enormous task and having it turn out so wonderful 
Thank you :great::blueribbon::thanks::goodjob

Maureen


----------



## Flashy

Thanks for fixing it Maureen.


----------



## BSAR

AWwwh my computer won't let me view it. It started downloading a game thing. :/


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Thank you very much for including my gerbil, Shreddie. I really appreciate the thought and effort, Tracy 

Autumn


----------



## jamesedwardwaller

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I can't watch it, yet... I want to, but I know I'll spend at least a day in tears afterward. I will be watching it this weekend. Thank you again for doing this!!!!


flashy,,thank you--for all your time and effort,-i thought the above sediments were appropriate--so i will watch it when feel stronger,,sincerely james waller..ps.- i know i am not alone in this but it is not the first rabbit i have lost and won,t be the last--i can only hope to outlive them all soas i know they were giving good care...ink iris::inlove:


----------



## BSAR

I finally got it too work.


----------



## BSAR

That was a beautiful tribute!It is so sad . Great job!


----------



## Zouave

Thanks for the PM about this.

I see my Poppy is on the list. He was a beautiful golden beige Rex/Lionhead.

The long story is in the health forum from late March and April. I tried really hard, and spent a lot for an operation. He lasted a month after that. Still not sure why he died. 

In June I rescued two abandoned bonded sisters, and I posted on that, also. Asia and Becca were and are their names; I almost never change names. Poppy was an exception: when I rescued him as a bunny jammed into a 20 gallon tank (!) his name was "Poopy". So for once I changed it just a little! He lived for over 4 1/2 years with me.

Asia and Becca are OK but are bonded to each other, and still timid from their difficult past; some person once adopted them and then gave them back as they were "too much work"! I am glad I helped them, but it is not the same.

My main PC crashed a while back. I hope to in several months repair it to save the hard drives, but right now I need to use an old SLOW laptop as a backup. It is so slow I will order a replacement PC tonight! Maybe then I can actually watch your video!

Thanks.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

I just wanted to say Toula is also on the 2009 list. I just found out a few days ago.


----------



## irishlops

Thank you much for the video, it made smile thinking of them looking down on us.


----------



## kirsterz09

What a beautiful video started crying when I saw my Truffle, I miss her dearly still. Thank you so much for creating such a lovely tribute video for us all.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Finally worked up the nerve to watch it--it was a fantastic tribute---thanks, Larry.


----------



## LuvaBun

You did an awesome job, Tracy.

Very sad to see so many bunnies that have gone to The Bridge, many of them who had a special place in my heart :tears2:

Jan


----------



## Myia09

This makes me so sad, but so happy.
Thank you.

I miss you so much Pinball


----------



## Leland1

I would like to thank you for including my Blue in the video. 

Sadly during the summer I lost my Nova and Lucy when me and blue_star did a short move out of state.

So for now we are bunnyless...

Sorry but for a while I couldnt bear getting back over here since the passing of my much loved rabbits. Im glad I did.

Ill keep yall posted on when we get more bunnies


----------



## Cher

I can't thank you enough, what a regal pic you choose of my girl Jaden, wow
I am glad I watched it at night...at home, it was so moving~everyone's beautiful furkids xoxo
thank you soo much, it hurt~but it was amazing
cher


----------



## Skybunny11

May everybunny who lost there lives rest in peace. :rainbow:

The video is nice, but it made me sad ink iris:


----------



## NZminilops

Oh man, I wish I could see it. I get shipped off to some poker game website when I try.


----------



## ASKidwai

R.I.P Lil' fellas


----------



## SablePoint

How kind and sweet of you! Thank you so much! ink iris:


----------



## polishgurl47

an addition for me who just joined...

Sprinx RIP T_T


----------



## Flash

Thank You Flashy for a wonderful job putting this amazing and tearful tribute to our bunnies we lost. Seeing Flash there just opened up the flood gates I miss him. 

Mike great pics!

To all who lost their precious bunnies my heart goes out to you.


----------



## MILU

R.I.P. all of the sweethearts mentioned and others not mentioned too...


----------



## Fuzzie rabbit

[align=center]Jake R.I.P. 10/01/10[/align]
[align=left]After joining RO I wathced this video straight away it was so beautiful. I joined after 2009 but I would like to make a little bunny shrine for Jakey Bracken (Jake). He was my shadow for 8 years, and I can't believe I lost him. Love you for ever Jake always be with me in spirit. Love you loads.[/align]






[align=center]On your last valentines day I know you posed for the camera for me. You'll always be mine.[/align]
[align=center]Fuzzie rabbit[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]R.I.P.[/align]


----------



## Muffins

That is sad but Beautiful

Thanks :rip:


----------



## Fuzzie rabbit

Thank. he was the cutest bunny ever!

[align=center]:bunnyangel:[/align]


----------



## SweetSassy

I haven't been on RO in a long time and I wanted to watch the video again. I miss my SweetSassy.The video is beautiful and it makes me cry every time.


----------



## jujub793

i haven't watched it yet but it sounds like a wonderful tribute to all the bunny's loved and lost!


----------



## MILU

I really want to make something like that for the bunnies who passed in 2010, as well as for the bunnies who joined their slaves (or RO) in 2010/2011.. how can I get their names and pics, and who should I send the file to?


----------



## Flashy

You need to ask the mods if it's ok with them, to start with.

If they say yes, then you need to find all the animals and slaves yourself, via the forum. It took me months both times I did it. I trawled through the Rainbow Bridge forum, the Infirmary, the Showroom, and the Let your Hare Down bit. I then trawled through past posts by each person to find a picture of the animal, and if there wasn't one I contacted the individual to ask if they had one. When I finished the video I sent a PM to each member who had an animal in the video with a link so that they knew it was there and where it was.

I was going to do the 2010 one (because obviously the 2011 one can't be done yet) but didn't think it was appropriate to offer because I'm not a regular member anymore. I would have happily done one though. That said, if a regular member wishes to give it a go, then good luck to them 

You don't need to send the file to anyone, I just uploaded it, as you can see.

Can't think of anything else I should say, other than good luck  If you decide you want to take it all on, and the mods agree, then it can be an amazing thing to do


----------

